# FastTech??



## Kyle Maneveldt

What are your views on ordering from FastTech? Do they really take as long as people say they do? What are your experiences with ordering from them? Advice for ordering with them?

Thanks, Kyle


----------



## Dubz

Fasttech is a bit of a hit or miss sometimes. Not all their products are bad, but you should be prepared to be disappointed sometimes. Yes they do take as long as everyone says. When ordering just make sure to check the status of the items you order i.e. whether the items are in stock or ship in x amount of days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Fasttech parcels have been rolling in at 3 to 6 weeks waiting time depending as @Dubz says if the items you order are all marked ships immediately. If its pre order or restocking then you in for a long wait or in some cases a credit. If you don't mind waiting a bit for gear order. Pricing is good shipping is free. 
Just read the reviews on the item you want to purchase it helps filtering out the kark because there is quite a bit of it on FT ask Mr @Rob Fisher.

If you have batteries in your order then extend the waiting time by an extra 3 weeks because those have to come by canoe. So do batteries as a separate order. Intergrated batteries are fine afaik but lose 18650's will be put on a canoe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip 3-6 weeks seems to be the norm right now... and the products range from a GREAT deal to absolute crap! So it's always a gamble. My last Taifun GT2 clone was a piece of crap... and a battery extender for my iPhone was taken from the parcel to the rubbish bin in under 3 seconds. But in the same parcel I got a few really nice drip tips that were a great deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F

My integrated battery mod came by canoe and must have struggled against the wind too. Just a heads-up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Here is one of my packages on the way from FT. Note the counter at the top. It displays the days since the package has been shipped.







Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## capetocuba

My last 2 orders of batteries have been elevated from canoe as my learned friend @Gazzacpt said, to the fantastic aeroplane on Swedish Air Mail  Seems to be the new order of the day!


----------



## baksteen8168

Last order took 49 Days from shipping to my hands. No batteries. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## capetocuba

My smurfs are at Cape Mail on 31 days, via Swedish Post


----------



## Mike

Lucky buggers. No batteries or funny business

https://www.17track.net/en/result/post-details.shtml?nums=LN268870218US

4 months


----------



## kev mac

Kyle Maneveldt said:


> What are your views on ordering from FastTech? Do they really take as long as people say they do? What are your experiences with ordering from them? Advice for ordering with them?
> 
> Thanks, Kyle


As everyone's been saying it can take long for orders but sometimes they'll surprise you. The price you pay for saving $$$ Best to order and forget about it if that's possible and get a nice vape mail surprise.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gertvanjoe

cool . These guys have some awesome stuff on their catalogue. Thats even beside the vape gear. You guys rock


----------



## reijnier

Whats the reliability for delivery, will I get my package for sure or is there a chance for it to disappear dont want to waste my money

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## baksteen8168

reijnier said:


> Whats the reliability for delivery, will I get my package for sure or is there a chance for it to disappear dont want to waste my money


That depends on SAPO, but generally they will refund (or gift certificate) you if you have not received your parcel. (provided you paid through Paypal - not sure about the other paying methods)

But I have always received my items purchased from them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier

And if I receive a broken mod or shouldnt I by anything that can be broken


----------



## baksteen8168

reijnier said:


> And if I receive a broken mod or shouldnt I by anything that can be broken


I received a package that contained a broken glass piece. As it was only glass and the other 9 were fine, I opted for a gift certificate.

My last package with 2 Goliath V1 clones had one Goliath that was shorting somewhere. They are sending me a replacement base for it. I suspect that they will want me to send the old base back, but no mention of it yet. (and if you send it back, you send it via the cheapest option to you as stated in their policies)


----------



## reijnier

Sweat thanks will browse their wares first


----------



## baksteen8168

reijnier said:


> Sweat thanks will browse their wares first


Anytime


----------



## reijnier

Thanks for the help my last question is how much is the lowest amount to spend


----------



## baksteen8168

reijnier said:


> Thanks for the help my last question is how much is the lowest amount to spend


iirc, anything under $20 and you pay around $1 for shipping.


----------



## Wesley

Shipping is free for any order - you can opt for more expensive methods which are supposedly quicker but make no difference in my experience. All goes through SAPO at the end of the day.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

some nice Fasteck goodies I thought you might like : https://www.fasttech.com/products/3004/10007730/1734100-zipper-style-carrying-case-for-e-cigarettes


----------



## reijnier

So if I order for thirty buks they will send it free and I stand a good chance of getting it


----------



## baksteen8168

reijnier said:


> So if I order for thirty buks they will send it free and I stand a good chance of getting it


Yip, Wait is just very long. Average is around 4 weeks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier

baksteen8168 said:


> Yip, Wait is just very long. Average is around 4 weeks.


Ok thanks will order a month ortwo before Christmas sa that they are a bit cheaper and bigger bulk will order wire and cotton for a test run and to stock up


----------



## reijnier

If they say 10 to 14 days do they stick to that time


----------



## Viper_SA

@reijnier my first order from them took almost 2 months. On the bright side, Paypal refunded me before he stuff arrived, so that order was free  2nd order was here in exactly 4 weeks from shipping date. 3rd order seems to be going even quicker, and the 4th was shipped from China today.


----------



## reijnier

Got to get my stuf before Christmas or big eina


----------



## Viper_SA

@reijnier if you're buying vape gear for Xmas you're in trouble.At the rate things are changing and going forward, whatever is new and hip now will be very old news by December


----------



## reijnier

[TE="Viper post: 250404, member: 2682"]seasonanyijnier if you're buying vape gear for Xmas you're in trouble.At the rate things are changing and going forward, whatever is new and hip now will be very old news by December [/QUOTE]
Nope Im just afraid of it being passed around infestive season I want it with me before every body slacks of for holiday will take the plunge august


----------



## reijnier

With payment do you just transfer the rand over or sould already be converted to dollar


----------



## baksteen8168

reijnier said:


> With payment do you just transfer the rand over or sould already be converted to dollar


Create a PayPal account
Link a credit card
Pay
.
.
.
Profit.


----------



## capetocuba

reijnier said:


> If they say 10 to 14 days do they stick to that time


It gets to SA quickly. It's on this side all the delays happen. My last 2 parcels left 7/7 with Singapore Post and at Cape Mail 22/7. That's probably the fastest. But I have one that left 18/6 and it's "missing"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

baksteen8168 said:


> Create a PayPal account
> Link a credit card
> Pay
> .
> .
> .
> Profit.


Create a PayPal account
Link a credit card
Pay
*Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait
Wait*
Profit. 

Fixed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## baksteen8168

kimbo said:


> Create a PayPal account
> Link a credit card
> Pay
> *Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait
> Wait*
> Profit.
> 
> Fixed




You forgot *STRESS* for first time buyers in there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

baksteen8168 said:


> You forgot *STRESS* for first time buyers in there.



For that very reason (stress) can I not order with one of the Fastech Veterans here in CPT?
It's better to stress and have a old hand reassure you than having to find numbers and email addresses to phone/mail/harass...

This is me asking


----------



## baksteen8168

phanatik said:


> For that very reason (stress) can I not order with one of the Fastech Veterans here in CPT?
> It's better to stress and have a old hand reassure you than having to find numbers and email addresses to phone/mail/harass...
> 
> This is me asking


I think that my post was misinterpreted. I meant stress as in first time buyers from FT starting to get worried after the first 2 weeks. I will state again - ALL my parcels from FT has gotten to me. Some in 2 weeks, some in 3 months. But they all eventually got here.

The best advice I can give on ordering from FT has been mentioned to death on here, but I will say it again: 

Put what you want in your cart (after reading the discussion threads on that specific item and picking the best quality one)
Pay
*FORGET *about the order (this makes it go by quicker)
and eventually you receive your package.

@phanatik - I will be more than happy to order the items for you, as will any other FT buyer. But I can not make the silly SAPO system go quicker. And whether I phone/mail/harass or you do it, we will both get the same answers.


----------



## Robert Howes

all of my orders have got to me eventually. I did have one order that took nearly 7 months and I have had some in 4 weeks. if you want it for Christmas I would advise to order way before 2 months. The Christmas rush slows the process even longer.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik

baksteen8168 said:


> I think that my post was misinterpreted. I meant stress as in first time buyers from FT starting to get worried after the first 2 weeks. I will state again - ALL my parcels from FT has gotten to me. Some in 2 weeks, some in 3 months. But they all eventually got here.
> 
> The best advice I can give on ordering from FT has been mentioned to death on here, but I will say it again:
> 
> Put what you want in your cart (after reading the discussion threads on that specific item and picking the best quality one)
> Pay
> *FORGET *about the order (this makes it go by quicker)
> and eventually you receive your package.
> 
> @phanatik - I will be more than happy to order the items for you, as will any other FT buyer. But I can not make the silly SAPO system go quicker. And whether I phone/mail/harass or you do it, we will both get the same answers.



Hey @baksteen8168 

I get that, just thought it could be another way of meeting up with fellow vapers in the region as well, and grow the community.
I actually want to get some gear to PIF off, and i'm not always a cheapskate, but if i can safe some randzellas, then why not?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

phanatik said:


> Hey @baksteen8168
> 
> I get that, just thought it could be another way of meeting up with fellow vapers in the region as well, and grow the community.
> I actually want to get some gear to PIF off, and i'm not always a cheapskate, but if i can safe some randzellas, then why not?


Ah, I get you. Actually a good idea 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## reijnier

Im buying wire and wick a hole lot of it and a ohm reader, bought a broken one now I'm testing if there electronic stuff works but the prices wow


----------



## reijnier

Any shopingcart must have you guys could mention there's quite a few things to browse


----------



## baksteen8168

reijnier said:


> Any shopingcart must have you guys could mention there's quite a few things to browse


If you are building with Kanthal, get some ceramic tweezers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KrayFish404

I hope this helps:

Products needs to be in stock before they leave FT - this you can see on each item. This is sent to the shipping company.

Most orders takes about 4 to 8 days to ship, from date of shipment, to date of arrival in SA.

The problem is that obviously this shipment does not come to SA every day - some of these companies send one container when it is full, or perhaps once a month then. My last order took 45 days before it even left China - it was at the shipping company for that long. *So depending on luck... Your order could leave China either in 2 days, or in 45.*

OK, so now it has arrived in SA, so it will be in JHB (if it was per air) and its status will be "in transit" - this could take a couple of days, then depending where you are it will land up at customs. This is where you may be requested to send the FT invoice. The only real way is to check the status on https://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtracedomestic.html - which is almost always down.

After that it is released. Most of the times you will get a new SA tracking number - it has been said that this means it is at the final destination.

I use a combination of sites, apart from the above, to see where my stuff is.

You can register here, and load your parcels - it has notifications when they change - parcel must be in SA though:

http://trackmyparcel.co.za/signRegister

Then also for general international info I use: http://www.17track.net/en/

My last package was stuck in SA for 32 days.

From above you can see multiple places where there will be a holdup. The best you can do is order wishlist items, randomly, and in small batches. It is small "Me" presents. Awesome. The stuff you really really want and need is the stuff you buy in SA. Mods and so forth. The nice to haves? Wait for it. Yes you can get the Billow 2 for a third the price. But by the time it arrives the v3 is out. So you simply invested in old tech.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## reijnier

What type of bank account do have to have to register for fasttec paymont methods


----------



## KrayFish404

I just use my Capitec account. Works perfectly. But any MasterCard / VISA / PayPal also works.

Personally I would recommend PayPal. But this is the same as ordering from any site, like Takealot. They did ask me for a photo of my card the first time, to prove it is mine and not some stolen card. They of course don't ask for a photo from the back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier

So I can pay using a savings account


----------



## kimbo

reijnier said:


> So I can pay using a savings account


My FNB saving is linked to paypal, i pay that way

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KrayFish404

That is correct. AFAIK PayPal supports EFT as well.


----------



## reijnier

kimbo said:


> My FNB saving is linked to paypal, i pay that way


Ok because I dont have a bank account but I just wanna make sure I open the write account


----------



## reijnier

Anyone bought an ohm reader from fastech not shure wich one to take


----------



## kimbo

reijnier said:


> Anyone bought an ohm reader from fastech not shure wich one to take


I bought the cheap one https://www.fasttech.com/p/1897900
Lots ppl complain but i was lucky mine works very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

reijnier said:


> Ok because I dont have a bank account but I just wanna make sure I open the write account


You need a credit card, or you need a buddy/family member with a credit card and just pay cash into theirs.

Also, FNB links with PayPal but you will have to talk to them about the best option for this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


> I bought the cheap one https://www.fasttech.com/p/1897900
> Lots ppl complain but i was lucky mine works very nice


I have the same one, works great but the display is too bright for me. What I did was cover it with a few layers of old photo negatives.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John

A piece of advice, Fasttech's product listings feature up-close, detailed images of the products. I've found it always helps to compare similar products very closely. 9 times out of 10, two similar products listed at two different prices means the lesser is usually of lower quality and it shows in the images. Spend the $1-2 dollars more and you wont be disappointed when your vape mail arrives. 

As an example, When I got my derringer from FT, I inspected the images very closely and found that the posts on the cheaper one were shoddy. Same with the SMPL I ordered, only with the SMPL, the difference was on the switch - the cheaper one did not have vent holes and the edges were very sharp where the more expensive one was rounded off. Glad I paid the bit of extra attention (and the few dollars extra) because when my stuff arrived they were exactly what I ordered. I've been using them as my daily mech setup for months now and they're among my favourite devices - with no issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

John said:


> A piece of advice, Fasttech's product listings feature up-close, detailed images of the products. I've found it always helps to compare similar products very closely. 9 times out of 10, two similar products listed at two different prices means the lesser is usually of lower quality and it shows in the images. Spend the $1-2 dollars more and you wont be disappointed when your vape mail arrives.
> 
> As an example, When I got my derringer from FT, I inspected the images very closely and found that the posts on the cheaper one were shoddy. Same with the SMPL I ordered, only with the SMPL, the difference was on the switch - the cheaper one did not have vent holes and the edges were very sharp where the more expensive one was rounded off. Glad I paid the bit of extra attention (and the few dollars extra) because when my stuff arrived they were exactly what I ordered. I've been using them as my daily mech setup for months now and they're among my favourite devices - with no issues.


Agree 100% 

And as mentioned before, read the discussion threads on the item's page. They generally highlight any issues the item might have.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## reijnier

Im only ordering wire and cotton as a trial run but I think I will do what you say


----------



## KrayFish404

reijnier said:


> Im only ordering wire and cotton as a trial run but I think I will do what you say



Cotton is dirt cheap is SA, and Kanthal I will most def not wait 2 months for to arrive. My suggestion is to rather buy something you will never see in SA. 

Go for an RBA or something.

Or take some Clapton: https://www.fasttech.com/products/2644600
That is 5 meters of it for $7.69

Or a Dark Horse mini: https://www.fasttech.com/products/2290001
Trusty little friend that, for $10.04

Swirl Fish V1.5: https://www.fasttech.com/products/2293503
CLT V3: https://www.fasttech.com/products/2303700
Both of these were delivered 2 weeks ago, having tremendous success and fun with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier

Ill see but I can come back with the money I save, into gaming also think about buying a psp like device from them, but im tapped out my journey into vaping was expensive then I started buying online looking to recoop some of my money but a quick question how do u use the full potential of a vw device say for example 80 watt I expect only drippers can achieve that


----------



## KrayFish404

Stay away from electronics. if it breaks be prepared to accept it as broken. Sending it back will be a 4 month round trip.

My Arctic tank I push to 60w.

Put it this way - fire the coil, then push the volts up to 3.7v - that is usually safe. Now depending on the ohms you will see the watts. Something like 0.5 ohms might be 30, maybe 40 watts. 0.2 can be 60, so going to 0.1 will be in the 80.

Play around with some of the online apps - it gives a good idea on how to design a coil.


----------



## reijnier

Ok thanks ill maby pick up the swirl fish


----------



## KrayFish404

Ordered my Clapton on 3 July, only 10 days later it left China, I picked it up a few minutes ago. Paid the R58 customs for 4 rolls. (R20 for release, R28 for actual customs)

Apart from customs being relatively high, I was damn lucky to have that arrive here this quick.

Below you will see the typical results when tracking something. I have another package mailed on exactly the same day - it is still in Jhb.

The below is applicable to CPT, not sure how yours will apply to. In blue is the status where I fax my invoice, and on red it means I can fetch from my destination. A lot of the guys will in fact go to customs in the blue status - and wait for a few hours in the queue, and get it over the counter. Where they find the time is beyond me.

*Destination Country - Cache Time:2015-07-27 12:55*
2015-07-27 10:36 NA, At Office, First Notification to recipient

2015-07-24 13:39 CAPEMAIL (HUB), In transit

2015-07-24 11:25 CAPEMAIL (HUB), In transit

2015-07-24 07:16 CAPEMAIL (HUB), In transit

2015-07-21 10:38 CAPEMAIL (HUB), In transit

2015-07-20 10:34 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), In transit

2015-07-17 09:46 JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB), Incomming International

*Origin Country - Cache Time:2015-07-27 12:55*
2015-07-17 23:46 Arrived at overseas (Country code: ZA)

2015-07-13 12:50 Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)

2015-07-08 16:15 Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)


----------



## reefy3

Hi all. I am in the process of registering for a pay pal account as I would also like to start ordering from fast tech and also been looking at angelcigs too.

Haven't ordered anything out of SA yet so apologies for the silly questions coming up.

1. Does everything get taxed no matter the price of the item? what are percentages you pay if so etc.
2. Is it a good idea to buy vw mods even if it says authentic on it? (looking at the ones between the 50-80 dollar range and really liking the smok x cube II)
3. Do all items only go as far as your local customs of your city then you have to collect it there?

Any info or references to refer to will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kimbo

1. Depends who check your parcel, if he is not in a good mood you pay
2. Never bought VV mod there, rule of thumb dont buy electronics from FT, but if they say authentic 99% of the time it is.
3. Collect at your local PO

1.1 He also deside what you pay


----------



## capetocuba

reefy3 said:


> Hi all. I am in the process of registering for a pay pal account as I would also like to start ordering from fast tech and also been looking at angelcigs too.
> 
> Haven't ordered anything out of SA yet so apologies for the silly questions coming up.
> 
> 1. Does everything get taxed no matter the price of the item? what are percentages you pay if so etc.
> 2. Is it a good idea to buy vw mods even if it says authentic on it? (looking at the ones between the 50-80 dollar range and really liking the smok x cube II)
> 3. Do all items only go as far as your local customs of your city then you have to collect it there?
> 
> Any info or references to refer to will be appreciated. Thanks


Hi mate,

I can't talk for your order, but can for my past 5 or 6 in the past 2 months. All but one came in duty, VAT etc free. In other words straight to my post office. The other I paid R38.00 which was VAT deemed on the declared amount of $20.00. That was also delivered to my post office. You can track the parcel until point of entry into SA, there after you can use the post office track & trace. 
https://www.postoffice.co.za/tools/trackandtracedomestic.html

Every device I have bought from Fasttech that has stated authentic has been so.

For me it's win win. The only issue I see is if the VW mod is dead on arrival or fails shortly thereafter, you would need to return it to them. I have brought in 2 VW devices and no problem. They were authentic.

This Eleaf iStick 30 I received today for my son cost me R352.00 - pictured below. It was the unit only, no cable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fastech is a gamble always... sometime you win and sometimes you lose. I must say I have bought some real crap that went from the unpacked parcel into the bin... but some of the items I have bought have been a real winner! The part that kills it for me is the erratic and very slow delivery times... and I'm not joking when I say delivery times have ranges from 5 weeks to 5 months... OK the local SA PO had a lot to do with that...

My rule is buy the cheap crap and hope that some of the items will be lekker (and sometimes they are) but never have high hopes and don't order expensive items because if they fail or they are crap clones exchange is really not a real option.

Things like ceramic tweezers are a win... and some of the drip tips have potential...

Duty is never a real issue and I think the most I ever paid was R138 for one parcel and it's normally less than a R100.


----------



## reefy3

thanks a bunch guys, much appreciate it. I'm kinda part of teamcheap lol but like you say it might be a risk. Its just really enticing seeing the same mods at half the price it is locally if we have them here at all. I'm not too worried about the time frame as I am sorted with my billow 2, velocity rda, heatvape invader mini and nemesis tube mod as my essentials for now. But looking to get good deals on high wattage vw box mods wherever I can so I don't have to swap/carry extra batteries with me everywhere.


----------



## chandlay275

And I thought service in SA was slow 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac

gertvanjoe said:


> cool . These guys have some awesome stuff on their catalogue. Thats even beside the vape gear. You guys rock


Might try Gearbest also.


----------



## kev mac

baksteen8168 said:


> Agree 100%
> 
> And as mentioned before, read the discussion threads on the item's page. They generally highlight any issues the item might have.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


You can also email questions most times they respond to product inquiries.


----------



## baksteen8168

chandlay275 said:


> And I thought service in SA was slow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Are you referring to FT's service? If so then you have it wrong. Items from FT usually arrive in SA 1 week after shipping. SAPO is the part that drastically slows the process down.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Are you referring to FT's service? If so then you have it wrong. Items from FT usually arrive in SA 1 week after shipping. SAPO is the part that drastically slows the process down.


I agree, FT's service is great. The South African Post Office is the weak link in the chain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007023/1822802-hammer-style-mechanical-mod

Has anyone purchased one of these from Fasttech?


----------



## baksteen8168

Ravynheart said:


> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007023/1822802-hammer-style-mechanical-mod
> 
> Has anyone purchased one of these from Fasttech?


I have purchased numerous Mechs from FT, and they were all good. (have not purchased the hammer though)

Just one thing to remember with the hammer. It suffers from voltage drop. Apparently has something to do with the spring. There is an easy fix for it, but hammer owners should be able to help you here as I can not for the life of me remember what that fix was.


----------



## Ravynheart

@baksteen8168 I saw they recommend a different 510 top cap. I just need to find the fix for the spring. Even with those issues, it's a very unusual mod. Not seen anyone with a hammer before
Edit: haven't bought one (yet)


----------



## Ravynheart

Besides the rainbow Hammer, which rainbow mods are good from Fasttech?


----------



## Viper_SA

I bought a Phantus mini that is now a candle holder at my mom's place  something hinky that kept heating up the battery. Probably a small fix, but it is heavy as hell in that solid brass and pretty small and uncomfortable to hold. All the other stuff I bought from them have been spot on though, no complaints.wish they'd stock the Guardian II epipe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac

reijnier said:


> Anyone bought an ohm reader from fastech not shure wich one to take



Don't. I bought two from them and both didn't work. Buy one local and it's easier to swop out if not working.


----------



## baksteen8168

Ravynheart said:


> @baksteen8168 I saw they recommend a different 510 top cap. I just need to find the fix for the spring. Even with those issues, it's a very unusual mod. Not seen anyone with a hammer before
> Edit: haven't bought one (yet)


Don't know if someone local bought a rainbow hammer, but I have seen a couple of stainless ones at vapemeets. I think they never became popular because of the voltage drop issue, but as I said it was a relatively easy fix. Something like replacing the spring with either magnets or a different one iirc.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------



## BumbleBee

Ravynheart said:


> Besides the rainbow Hammer, which rainbow mods are good from Fasttech?


These look good...
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...iffel-tower-18500-18500-kick-18650-18650-kick
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3027/10007488/1728003-panzer-style-mechanical-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Ravynheart said:


> @baksteen8168 I saw they recommend a different 510 top cap. I just need to find the fix for the spring. Even with those issues, it's a very unusual mod. Not seen anyone with a hammer before
> Edit: haven't bought one (yet)


They have a cool look but l suggest using the 18650 option as my experiences w/ 18350s have been unsatisfactory


----------



## kev mac

Viper_SA said:


> I bought a Phantus mini that is now a candle holder at my mom's place  something hinky that kept heating up the battery. Probably a small fix, but it is heavy as hell in that solid brass and pretty small and uncomfortable to hold. All the other stuff I bought from them have been spot on though, no complaints.wish they'd stock the Guardian II epipe


I also have the phantus,which looked cool but is just under powered.18350s just don't have the power needed for vapeing,imo.


----------



## kev mac

Ravynheart said:


> Besides the rainbow Hammer, which rainbow mods are good from Fasttech?


I love my Osmium, double 18650s hits hard w/ long battery life


----------



## reijnier

My fastech order is made and paid wating for my order being prepared

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

reijnier said:


> My fastech order is made and paid wating for my order being prepared


And now the waiting begins 

Enjoy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## reijnier

Indeed I just hope they get my stuff instead of moving the date


----------



## Gazzacpt

reijnier said:


> Indeed I just hope they get my stuff instead of moving the date


If none of the items said pre order or restocking and they all said ships immediately you generally good to go. 
Now do yourself a favour and forget about it for 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

or three months.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

reijnier said:


> My fastech order is made and paid wating for my order being prepared


Rejnier@ try to forget it and you'll get a nice surprise when it arrives.


----------



## kev mac

Viper_SA said:


> I bought a Phantus mini that is now a candle holder at my mom's place  something hinky that kept heating up the battery. Probably a small fix, but it is heavy as hell in that solid brass and pretty small and uncomfortable to hold. All the other stuff I bought from them have been spot on though, no complaints.wish they'd stock the Guardian II epipe


I also got a phantus mini, thought it looked cool.Just not enough power w/18350s


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> Rejnier@ try to forget it and you'll get a nice surprise when it arrives.



@kev mac - just a headsup - if you want to tag a member, put the @ symbol before the name and start typing the name without a space. If you are on a web browser (not tapatalk) after you've typed the first three letters, you can select the user from a drop down list. When the user is tagged, they will get a notification that someone has tagged them in a post - and normally this increases the chances that the member will see the post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Silver said:


> @kev mac - just a headsup - if you want to tag a member, put the @ symbol before the name and start typing the name without a space. If you are on a web browser (not tapatalk) after you've typed the first three letters, you can select the user from a drop down list. When the user is tagged, they will get a notification that someone has tagged them in a post - and normally this increases the chances that the member will see the post.


Thanks, slow on the uptake I can be.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> Thanks, slow on the uptake I can be.



Not a problem at all

When we wake up tomorrow morning, we like to see all the members that have been tagged by our esteemed Rhode Island member while we were sleeping


----------



## reijnier

Jip will try to forget very hard


----------



## zadiac

Gazzacpt said:


> If none of the items said pre order or restocking and they all said ships immediately you generally good to go.
> Now do yourself a favour and forget about it for 3 weeks



3 Weeks? You're very optimistic......lol
Rather 6 to 8 weeks and then you'll get a nice surprise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY

I received my Smok M80 in exactly 3 weeks, but my ceramic tweezers haven't even shipped yet and it's already more than a week after the order date. That being said, I'll gladly wait 3 months if that means saving a grand compared to local retail 

R100 bucks for 200-pads of organic Jap cotton? Yes please. New wicks every day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just saw on my tracking that 2 different orders, place 1 month apart give or take, both arrived at SA exchange bureau on the 9th. Should have it in hand by end of next week if all goes well. LOADS of drip tips, Nitecore D4 charger, Punk Slug clone and some sleeves

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ravynheart

What's the fastest posting option on Fasttech?


----------



## Viper_SA

So car I've had the most luck with the Chinese post


----------



## Balsak

Fedex and dhl how much more do u pay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Balsak said:


> Fedex and dhl how much more do u pay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much more seeing as "normal" shipping is free. Also take into account that with DHL and the likes you will pay full duties, vat and clearance fees on invoiced amount.


----------



## SHiBBY

I've been throwing the last few on Singapore Post for the sake of shorter advertised shipping periods, like 16-20 days versus 20-30 days. Whether that will be the case is yet to be seen, but SARS has proven that they only employ blind people so I'm not getting my hopes up.

Import R600 worth of electronics in a 15cmx15cmx15cm box, pay R38 import tax
Import 5 cotton pads in a 8cmx8cm paper packet, pay R180 import tax

HOW?!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Deckie

SHiBBY said:


> I've been throwing the last few on Singapore Post for the sake of shorter advertised shipping periods, like 16-20 days versus 20-30 days. Whether that will be the case is yet to be seen, but SARS has proven that they only employ blind people so I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Import R600 worth of electronics in a 15cmx15cmx15cm box, pay R38 import tax
> Import 5 cotton pads in a 8cmx8cm paper packet, pay R180 import tax
> 
> HOW?!


It's Africa man...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reijnier

Can anybod tel me that my package tracking status says information received (this is not acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated registered article) means


----------



## KrayFish404

It simply means your package is between FT, and the shipping company, and the ship.


Typically it should look like this, forward:

2015-08-05 11:12 Arrival at Destination (Country: ZA)

2015-07-30 15:34 Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)

2015-07-27 15:03 Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ashley A

SHiBBY said:


> I've been throwing the last few on Singapore Post for the sake of shorter advertised shipping periods, like 16-20 days versus 20-30 days. Whether that will be the case is yet to be seen, but SARS has proven that they only employ blind people so I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Import R600 worth of electronics in a 15cmx15cmx15cm box, pay R38 import tax
> Import 5 cotton pads in a 8cmx8cm paper packet, pay R180 import tax
> 
> HOW?!


I feel you. Have had similar experiences with customs. thought about sending it back to re-assess but considering it took 1 month and a half to get to me from customs, I couldn't fathom waiting for them to send it back there and back again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reijnier

Ok thanks


----------



## KrayFish404

SHiBBY said:


> Import 5 cotton pads in a 8cmx8cm paper packet, pay R180 import tax
> 
> HOW?!


Because it is "Organic Japanese Cotton" - or like we call it here in Japan, "Cotton"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

reijnier said:


> Can anybod tel me that my package tracking status says information received (this is not acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated registered article) means


It hasn't been scanned in anywhere yet.


----------



## Ashley A

BumbleBee said:


> It hasn't been scanned in anywhere yet.


I've had this and then also dispatched overseas straight after (and 2 weeks later) which is weird that they never updated to goods received or similar but I got my stuff and this time with a R50 customs charge so I'm not complaining.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Ashley A said:


> I've had this and then also dispatched overseas straight after (and 2 weeks later) which is weird that they never updated to goods received or similar but I got my stuff and this time with a R50 customs charge so I'm not complaining.


Yip, this happens. I've also been surprised by parcels at my PO that according to the tracking system haven't even left yet but arrive with customs demands en alles


----------



## zadiac

SHiBBY said:


> I've been throwing the last few on Singapore Post for the sake of shorter advertised shipping periods, like 16-20 days versus 20-30 days. Whether that will be the case is yet to be seen, but SARS has proven that they only employ blind people so I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Import R600 worth of electronics in a 15cmx15cmx15cm box, pay R38 import tax
> Import 5 cotton pads in a 8cmx8cm paper packet, pay R180 import tax
> 
> HOW?!



Because cotton is also produced in South Africa and that's why you pay so much for importing it. They don't care that it's a different kind of cotton. To them it's just cotton and because it's produced here, you pay a lot to bring it in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

